# Bosch Rotax 37 lawn mower on offer



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I've had this in saved items for ages waiting for a price drop after I missed the Black Friday deal! Down to £95 at the moment https://amzn.to/2uqDOI1


----------

